

Shaq passes GigaOM on Twitter, still behind Obama, Kevin Rose - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/shaq-passes-gigaom-on-twitter-still-way-behind-obama-kevin-rose

======
josefresco
What incentive does Shaq have to whore himself on Twitter?

He's already accomplished so much in his basketball career, made plenty of
money and even got to sample music/movies.

Is he one of those "never enough" guys, or does he simply like to hear/see
himself talk?

My money is on the latter given his freestyle antics as of late.

/disclaimer: took Kobe's side in the feud, I think the media is in love with
big Shaq and overlook his many warts.

~~~
jkkramer
Maybe he uses it for the same reason everyone else does? For fun and
socializing? From what I've seen, Shaq is a pretty gregarious fellow.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. Look at his posts: he's having fun on this thing.

